# Snail in an uncycled tank



## Rak187Inf (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys, just resurrected an old 12 gallon fluval edge. Put in some Eco-complete substrate and then picked up some Anubis and some Val's along with some microsword and Java fern. The plan is to let the tank cycle for a few weeks with the plants in so they can fully root and begin growing well before I introduce any fish. After planting the tank and setting up the CO2, I noticed I must have had a baby nerite snail hitchhiker come home with my plants. The tanks only been running for 3 days and the plants have only been in since yesterday. My question is, will the snail survive or will it die during the ammonia spike? I unfortunately don't have an already established tank to transfer him to or that would have been my first choice. If the consensus is that he's going to die I'll have to start asking if any friends have a tank I can house him in until after cycling is complete. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bigdreams (May 12, 2015)

Are you dosing ammonia because if I read your post correctly, theres nothing generating ammonia except a little snail. And you are using eco complete, no soil, where would ammonia spike come from?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Why do you think it's a nerite and not a pond or bladder snail.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

Rak187Inf said:


> Hey guys, just resurrected an old 12 gallon fluval edge. Put in some Eco-complete substrate and then picked up some Anubis and some Val's along with some microsword and Java fern. The plan is to let the tank cycle for a few weeks with the plants in so they can fully root and begin growing well before I introduce any fish. After planting the tank and setting up the CO2, I noticed I must have had a baby nerite snail hitchhiker come home with my plants. The tanks only been running for 3 days and the plants have only been in since yesterday. My question is, will the snail survive or will it die during the ammonia spike? I unfortunately don't have an already established tank to transfer him to or that would have been my first choice. If the consensus is that he's going to die I'll have to start asking if any friends have a tank I can house him in until after cycling is complete. Any input would be greatly appreciated


Snails are tough as nails. The snail will do just fine during the cycle. I had the same situation and they have been happily motoring along eating what they can find and growing slowly.

Continue cycling and he will help out with cleaning any small amounts of algae that pops up. You will also get to see him grow up and then determine what type of snail he is.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Tank*

Hello Rak...

The tank isn't going to begin the nitrogen cycle unless you have an ammonia source. It's the ammonia and O2 that are needed to grow the microscopic bugs that will use the ammonia for food. They'll produce nitrite and new bugs will produce nitrate. The nitrate is removed by removing and replacing a quarter of the tank water. If you're unfamiliar with the process, then research the various methods before you start.

B


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Rak...
> 
> The tank isn't going to begin the nitrogen cycle unless you have an ammonia source. It's the ammonia and O2 that are needed to grow the microscopic bugs that will use the ammonia for food. They'll produce nitrite and new bugs will produce nitrate. The nitrate is removed by removing and replacing a quarter of the tank water. If you're unfamiliar with the process, then research the various methods before you start.
> 
> B


Nitrate is also important for plants in the tank and they will consume portions of the nitrate but water changes will still be important to bring them down to levels that are safe for fish and other inhabitants.


----------



## Rak187Inf (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry, I should have mentioned I'm using the flake food method. Once the flake food breaks down it'll create the ammonia and I'm hoping the bacteria on the plants will help to colonize the filter media faster. And as far as the snail, I'm just guessing on what it is based on the zebra stripe pattern on the shell


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

When I start a new tank, I use Bio Nitrivec, and seed the tank with bacterias from a cycled tank filter.
Works fine


----------



## corbie (May 31, 2015)

My nerites (and ramshorns) survived cycling without issue. Nerites will climb out of water that gets too bad, giving you a pretty good indicator of when a water change is necessary. Just keep the waterline a few inches below the top.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

Rak187Inf said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned I'm using the flake food method. Once the flake food breaks down it'll create the ammonia and I'm hoping the bacteria on the plants will help to colonize the filter media faster. And as far as the snail, I'm just guessing on what it is based on the zebra stripe pattern on the shell


Just mentioning in case you weren't aware (as this is the method I am using and seems a bit faster and gives more control).

You can go to ace hardware and buy a bottle of ammonia (it's pure and has no additives to it. To check simply shake the bottle and see if it creates a bunch of bubbles/foam at the top.) With Ammonia and a dropper you can easily figure out how much to put in and the effect it will have. This way you can back it down a bit when the Nitrites start to kick in and keep the cycle still moving.

Just my 2 cents on fishless cycling. A bottle of ammonia costs maybe 2 bucks and you can use it to clean the kitchen when it's done.


----------

